# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  A penguin?

## A Lost Soul

I just woke from the third dream of a series of closely connected dreams. In the first dream, I was told of a 'monster' or 'dangerous creature' that lived on a frozen river. My companion and I inevidably ended up on this river in the second dream. We heard noises, like some kind of animal was whining. He was quite scared, but I wasn't for some reason. It just didn't _feel_ like a bad situation. He grabbed my arm and tried dragging me away from the river, but I refused to follow him. I explained that something wasn't right about the 'monster'. 

The second dream found my companion and I face-to-face with said monster. It turned out to be a small penguin. A _penguin_?! ... the hell? The poor thing looked so lonely and pathetic. It came right up to me and snuggled against my leg, much like my cat when she knows I have food. It was so different from the evil creature that had been described to us. I wondered why. 

The third dream took place in the house of a very nice family, where my companion and I brought the little penguin. The family was not human, though. They were... the only word I can think to describe them best would be Elementals (it's the D&D geek in me talking). They seemed comfortable and well adjusted, which made me think that they were actual residents of the Dreaming. They promised to take good care of the penguin, and I knew the penguin would be right at home there (they're house was made of ice with watery floors and stone walls). My companion and I were asked to stay as the family's guests for a while, and we obliged. We were shown a beautiful, crystalline world of ice and eternal winter and we met a very kind, peaceful and serene people that inhabited the world. We told them that we were dreamers and they seemed absolutely fascinated by that. 

At the dream's end, I cuddled the little penguin in my arms. I had grown rather fond of the little animal, and he seemed to be quite attached to me as well. Like a puppy. I was sad because we were leaving him behind, but happy because I knew he would be loved and well taken care of. My companion and I said our goodbyes and thank yous to the family and the other beings we had met and left that world. I woke up shortly after. 

All in all, it was a pleasant experience, and I was grateful to have seen a beautiful new world and a friendly people. My question, silly as it may sound, is: What the hell? A penguin? I mean... where did _that_ come from? Was the penguin truly a penguin, or was it a creature that my mind could only transelate as 'penguin'? 

Interesting...

----------


## Seeker

Penguins and ducks are kind of pitiful little creatures, they just waddle around and look cute.  Everyone just feels sorry for them and likes them(except for those that shoot at them!)
Don't forget the penguin that Bugs Bunny was trying to take to the North Pole!  You remember, the one that would cry ice-cubes when it was sad..

----------


## Lucius

Pinguin..mabey there was a monster in the first place..mabey the pinquin was a crying spirit everybody was afraid of because they tought his cries were monstrous sounds. But you believed diffirent and felt that the spirit wasnt that bad, and mabey that made the monster transform in a cute cuddly piguin! ^_^ Because he felt at least somebody didnt think he was a evil beast. He might feel at home with the "elementals" then if they are astral beings to.

----------


## A Lost Soul

I never thought of it that way, but it makes sense. Our minds tend to associate familiar images to unfamiliar things--especially in the Dreaming. Maybe it's the same for other beings, too? Maybe they really did see the penguin as a monster. If some alien creature were to make a home on our world, I'm sure the general populace of Earth would think it was a monster. 

I'm glad we could find a suitable home for him, though. Poor thing was so sad and lonely when we found it.   :Sad:  

Seeker: I remember those cartoons. I used to love Looney Toons when I was little.   :smiley:

----------


## Seeker

This is off topic, but that it one HOT avi you have there!

----------


## Kaniaz

That is soo cute. A little depressed penguin coming up to you for love and affection and stuff.

It's like a dream I read about. A guy kept having a nightmare of somebody chasing him, so eventually he managed to turn around to see what was chasing him. A woman. He asked what she was, and she said he was her fear, before disappearing.

Hey, it's alot better to have a penguin than have a great big 10 foot monster that's got 15 eyes, maggots crawling out of it's mouth, bloodsuckers on each one of it's twenty-nine hands, and a huge breath problem.

----------


## A Lost Soul

I used to have dreams of being chased by giant, nasty creatures (complete with bad breath) when I was very little. A cute and cuddly penguin is much better, indeed.

Seeker: Thanks! Tabasa rules! I just finished my own sketch of her (and her two kittens of course). Whenever I finish it, I'll put it up on my DA site.

----------


## Seeker

I'll be watching!  If she is anything like Ellifayne, she is going to rock!

----------


## Berserk Exodus

That isn't a lucid dream...

:Shaking of fists jihad style:

----------


## Lucius

Who said that wasnt a lucid dream?

----------


## Berserk Exodus

> As stated on the main page, lucid dreaming is dreaming while being aware you are dreaming.[/b]

----------


## Lucius

cmmon asif I dont know that..let me put ti this way then..

Who said she wasnt aware she was dreaming?

----------


## Seeker

Not to put words in her mouth or anything, but I think Lost Soul usually dreams lucidly.  Just because you chose not to control or manipulate it doesn't mean it's not lucid.

----------


## Lucius

I was about to say, ever considered the fact its natural to some people to become lucid everyday? So we dont even mention anymore we are? And also, what seeker said.

----------


## Lowercase Society

First of all Lost Soul- IM glad you decided to stay!  ::cheers:: 
2nd-nice avatar

i know its off topic, but its good to see you. oh! penguins are cool too!







> Today, everything was fine. Until roundabout, quarter to nine, I suddenly found myself in a bind. Was it something I said? Something I read an manifested that's getting you down.[/b]

----------


## A Lost Soul

Thank you. I'm glad I stayed too.  :smiley:  

Seeker and Lucius pretty much hit it on the head. My dreams are lucid about 95% of the time. I've been doing it since I was a little girl, even though I was too young to understand what it was. As I grew up, I realized that there were names for such things, and that I wasn't alone in my awareness. 





> We told them that we were dreamers and they seemed absolutely fascinated by that. [/b]



I thought, if anything, this would get the point across that I was describing a lucid dream. I guess I was mistaken. But regardless, does a dream truly have to be lucid to write about it here?  ::?:

----------


## Seeker

*extreme envy toward Lost Soul*

*sung to the oscar meier weiner song* -> Oh I wish I were a natural lucid dreamer!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lowercase Society

The naturals, i cant say im not jealous.
But seeker, when you and I, and all the other NON naturals have LD's, and we have worked on it, dont you get that great refreshing feeling in the morning, like I DID IT! and it was worth the work?
AND I DONT GET THIS FEELING WHEN I HAVE STUPID TESTS TO STUDY FOR. AHHHHHHHH






> Have you ever tried to step in my shoes?!
> Have you ever tried to balance on that beam?!
> And if you ever tried to step in my shoes,
> Theyd never be quite as soft as they seemed.
> [/b]

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Lowercase Society_
> *The naturals, i cant say im not jealous.
> But seeker, when you and I, and all the other NON naturals have LD's, and we have worked on it, dont you get that great refreshing feeling in the morning, like I DID IT! and it was worth the work?
> AND I DONT GET THIS FEELING WHEN I HAVE STUPID TESTS TO STUDY FOR. AHHHHHHHH
> 
> *



Of course it's worth it.  Guess I'm just lazy.  I am also envious of people that can draw,  and play musical instruments well.
Guess I'll have to be content with my engineering talents and let the artist worry about beauty and all that!

----------


## Lowercase Society

aww, well if its any conselation, i think your cool! and you  must be a good father.   :smiley:  





> Have you ever tried to step in my shoes?!
> Have you ever tried to balance on that beam?!
> And if you ever tried to step in my shoes,
> Theyd never be quite as soft as they seemed.
> [/b]

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Lowercase Society_
> *aww, well if its any conselation, i think your cool! and you  must be a good father.   
> *



Hope that wasn't sarcasm on your part   ::?:

----------


## Lowercase Society

not at all, i realize that i do use ALOT of sarcasm, but that was the truth. you a great guy.






> Call it 'womens intuition', but I think I'm on to something here.
> Temporaryism has been the 'Black Plague' and the 'Jesus' of our age.[/b]

----------


## Sesquipedalian Dreams

Did you read my dream that i posted about a week ago? 

It involved a penguin, maybe this has something to do with it...

----------


## A Lost Soul

Well we are both in Maine... are you sending dream penguins my way?  ::-P:

----------


## Serinanth

Theres a penguine on the tele....
A what?
A penguin!
Well wassit doin there?
Standin!







BOOM




sorry had to...



Yeah Seeker, no worries! =) You rock!   ::goodjob::   :bravo:

----------


## jacobo

did you stop to think that maybe the penguin is your power animal? -- have you seen fight club because that's what i was picturing when you described the house and the ice world. i've had penguins in dreams too, but they are usually passive things that don't bother me... sometimes a kick them and they fly off into the distance and over the horizon.   ::shock::

----------


## Lowercase Society

Fight Club is a kick ass movies...preach it.






> Blessed is she who clearly sees the wood for the trees. 
> To obtain a ‘bird’s eye’ is to turn a blizzard into a breeze.[/b]

----------


## A Lost Soul

> _Originally posted by adidas_
> *did you stop to think that maybe the penguin is your power animal? -- have you seen fight club because that's what i was picturing when you described the house and the ice world. i've had penguins in dreams too, but they are usually passive things that don't bother me... sometimes a kick them and they fly off into the distance and over the horizon. *



I hadn't thought of that. I've always sensed that my power animal was either a unicorn or a phoenix. I'm rather torn between them at the moment. 

My mom told me that one of the Native American tribes that used to live around here believed that if an animal talked to you in a dream, that was your spirit guide and power animal. If that is true, then both Serinanth and I must have a power zoo. We experience a lot of that sort of thing in the Dreaming. 

And yes, _Fight Club_ is a kick ass movie. It's one of my favorites.  :smiley:

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Serinanth_
> *Theres a penguine on the tele....
> A what?
> A penguin!
> Well wassit doin there?
> Standin!
> 
> *



if it lays an egg, it'll roll down the back of the tele..
..
..

Oh Intercourse the penguin!

Wish I could remember all of it!  Python rules!

BTW: All you guys (and gals) are cool.

Got a cool experience to post....

----------

